# Running your Browser in a VM?



## knightsilver (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone running your browser in a VM?  
Ive been using FireFox, Bluhell, but getting to the point of just plain ol sick of internet trashing cookies. The girlfriend uses Facebook, and shes not tech savvy, and im just sick of the hassling with trash.  

Feedback, on setting up a better browser?

Knight'


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2017)

You can run a browser in a VM just fine, depending on the VM and hardware integration for said VM you may or may not have 3d acceleration support if that matters. Also how you plan to access that VM could affect browsing performance for video streaming and browser games if those matter.

Internet trashing cookies? Set your browser to not accept cookies unless you authorize? Most sites will have a popup stating to view their site you must accept cookies for that site...allow those ones you want to view. Can't say I have much for issues browsing the web in Chrome or Vivaldi. When Vivaldi fully integrates sync I'll likely fully migrate over or close to it.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 6, 2017)

use hosts files as well... better security... global ad and malware site blocking... also if she uses the computer have her have a regular user account and use rebootrestrore rx on her system if she bricks it too much.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 6, 2017)

There are sandbox tools for such purpose, like Sandboxie or many antiviruses like avast! or Safe 360 that have this integrated.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2017)

So you are upset your girlfriend has cookies that save after using the web?  

Install deepfreeze, it will restore it to specific state every single reboot. Problem solved. Otherwise get over it, welcome to the internet, cookies aren't hurting your computer.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Feb 6, 2017)

Could always try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/, kills cookies as soon as you close the tab, it also has a white list feature.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 6, 2017)

cdawall said:


> So you are upset your girlfriend has cookies that save after using the web?
> 
> Install deepfreeze, it will restore it to specific state every single reboot. Problem solved. Otherwise get over it, welcome to the internet, cookies aren't hurting your computer.


reboot restore rx does the same and it's free deepfreeze now is not free


----------



## knightsilver (Feb 7, 2017)

Some of us dont like ads, trackers or Facebook. I hate ads.......


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2017)

knightsilver said:


> Some of us dont like ads, trackers or Facebook. I hate ads.......



If you don't like facebook, yet your girl uses it sounds like you are out of luck unless you find a new girl. I wouldn't ask her to reinvent life just because you think the world is out to get you.


----------



## knightsilver (Feb 7, 2017)

Topic reads, running your browser in a vm?  Besides running a noscript, im sure they'r ways to hold FB, tracking cookies at bay, at least to a point with inside a VM, maybe in a VM & Ramdisk?


----------



## Halo3Addict (Feb 7, 2017)

I just use Ghostery Opera/Chrome extension and AdBlock. Blocks all trackers. Not sure why you would want to set up a VM just for Facebook access


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

knightsilver said:


> Some of us dont like ads, trackers or Facebook. I hate ads.......



Get noscript for use on firfox, get spyware blaster as an additional layer of protection for all browsers, install a webbrowser on a USB thumbdrive.

Worst case stop using the internet altogether.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 7, 2017)

Install VMware Player or Virtualbox, VMware being faster in my experience

Create a VM with sufficent RAM HD and all CPU cores

Install Ubuntu/Linux Mint/Debian or some lightweight distro with Xcfe or LXDE
Install VMware/Virtualbox tools

Almost any distro comes with Firefox
Install Ublock Origin/Noscript/Ghostery
Disable cookies with a whitelist/use private browsing.

In my experience, running a browser through a VM can slow down scrolling smoothness, video playback and increase ping delay


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2017)

knightsilver said:


> Topic reads, running your browser in a vm?  Besides running a noscript, im sure they'r ways to hold FB, tracking cookies at bay, at least to a point with inside a VM, maybe in a VM & Ramdisk?



Unless you reset the vm everytime no. There will still be cookies saved. 

I really hope you have a cellphone.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 7, 2017)

There's also this interesting way to surf faster/safer : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pi-hole.227296


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 7, 2017)

blobster21 said:


> There's also this interesting way to surf faster/safer : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pi-hole.227296


Hmm interesting thing, specially for multiple devices on a network.
That also means that no browser extension will consume resources on any machine.


----------

